
Nearly half of cellphone calls will be scams by 2019, report says - joeyespo
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/09/19/nearly-half-cellphone-calls-will-be-scams-by-report-says/
======
dpc_pw
I have a phone ringtone set to silence and I am thinking about abandoning
phone number altogether. Whoever needs to call me, can just use one of many
IMs with VoIP or send me an email.

------
8bitsrule
Many browser extensions support whitelisting (opt-in). Can't think of any
reason that wouldn't work for phones. Blacklisting (opt-out) is a never-ending
canard.

This WaPo 'article' looks more like a native ad.

------
hart_russell
Can anyone suggest an app for iPhone that automatically blocks any call from
someone who's not in my contacts?

There was a good one for android, but I recently switched.

~~~
corvallis
This is not a solution. I specialize in cancer treatment and I have spend
countless hours trying to track down people who cannot receive calls from our
medical center. These people have missed multiple opportunities for more
timely appointments, in many cases putting their health at risk. Many of them
don't receive the voicemails we leave either. There are many situations where
a non-contact would need to reach you and some of those situations could be
urgent, so blocking all of them is not a solution. For example my friend's
parents were in a car crash and she got a call from the hospital they were at,
which obviously wasn't in her contacts. We should be working with whoever has
the oversight for this to eliminate robocalls. Not sure if that would be the
government or phone companies, or device manufacturers.

